# MGI EE PE exam material



## pete25 (Jul 5, 2007)

Is anyone interested in selling their Test prep material from MGI institute? Let me know


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 5, 2007)

Pete,

If you buy the material used, you don't get the EE PE "mentor" to use as a lifeline. Mine was a PhD EE professor. He was by no means available 24/7, but it was nice for when you were really stuck.


----------



## pete25 (Jul 6, 2007)

Techie_Junkie said:


> Pete,
> If you buy the material used, you don't get the EE PE "mentor" to use as a lifeline. Mine was a PhD EE professor. He was by no means available 24/7, but it was nice for when you were really stuck.



Techie

That is okay, I have other resources for help. DO you still have your course material if so, are you selling it?


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 6, 2007)

If you have other resources that's good. A few questions I asked turned out to be typos or omissions (there are a few). I would say that the "mentor" is not the most valuable part of the program anyway, its the material. The mentor is just a nice ace in the hole.

I might consider selling it, but I'd rather not. Maybe there is someone here that wants to sell theirs.


----------



## tbob (Jul 10, 2007)

Techie_Junkie said:


> If you have other resources that's good. A few questions I asked turned out to be typos or omissions (there are a few). I would say that the "mentor" is not the most valuable part of the program anyway, its the material. The mentor is just a nice ace in the hole.
> I might consider selling it, but I'd rather not. Maybe there is someone here that wants to sell theirs.


TJ.

Is MGI PE Readiness is that good. I am out of school too long and I wonder it will help me to pass PE EE.

Is the question close to the real exam or similarity..I don't want to sign up and get the materials is not worth it.

Thanks in advance for your response.

TB


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Jul 11, 2007)

I graduated BSEE in '93 and took the EIT/FE in '95. I used the MGI EE PE Readiness, along with my own studying and other references, and passed the April 07 PE first try. And that's 14 years after graduation and 12 years after the EIT/FE.

I believe it made the difference. I took a PE Review class in 2002 and planned on taking the PE in '02, but after the class, I didn't feel ready and realized I need more. So I procrastinated until Jan '07, got the MGI stuff Jan 15th and began. I did pretty much live EE for those 2.5 months, but I made it.

IMO, it is absolutely worth it, but that might only be because I passed, so my opinion may be biased.

Hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------



## tbob (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks JJ.

I will wait until Oct and buy it and get ready for next April PE.


----------

